

Fake goods are fine, says EU study  - zeugma
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandconsumer/7969335/Fake-goods-are-fine-says-EU-study.html

======
konad
So, once again the police will ignore what the people what

Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?

